# Russian Breeding Pair



## evin (Aug 25, 2008)

looking for a russian breeding pair or atleast a adult female im from central california so let me know prices and where your at if you have one


----------



## xiaobochu (Aug 28, 2008)

evin said:


> looking for a russian breeding pair or atleast a adult female im from central california so let me know prices and where your at if you have one



hi, I have 1.2 breeding Russian tortoises. and want to adopt out, because I want to quit the game. The male is about 6 inchs and two females, one is about 8+ inch and the other is about 7 inchs. If you want, I can show you the pics when they are mating. Actually, The my male star his job late in this year, he began to chase two females since July. However, I think two females are pregrant now. I ask for $600 for this group, if you want, just let me know. I live in San Jose.


----------



## evin (Aug 28, 2008)

that sounds really good, im sorta short on cash right now though and there is someone in my town who is willing to sell a pair for 200 so lemme check out that and ill get back to you ill have to save my pennies up to get your group


----------



## agiletorts (Sep 3, 2008)

evin said:


> that sounds really good, im sorta short on cash right now though and there is someone in my town who is willing to sell a pair for 200 so lemme check out that and ill get back to you ill have to save my pennies up to get your group



Did you find the RT already? Last weekend I saw a huge female Russian on sale at a pet store in San Jose. She has a very light color and I was tempted to buy her myself, but decided not to as I'm not into RT anymore. I believe the price was reasonable so if you're interested email me directly so I could give you more details of the petstore, but I'm not going to post the petstore's name in here as advertisement.


----------



## evin (Sep 3, 2008)

i sent you a PM


----------



## agiletorts (Sep 3, 2008)

evin said:


> i sent you a PM



I emailed you some details. Good luck and let me know if you're successful.


----------

